# iPod will not sync



## Martin1985 (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi guys,

I've been having a problem with my iPod for a long time but have just put up with it, but now it's really starting to annoy me. Basically, I want to have my iPod setup so that when I connect it via USB it automatically syncs to my iTunes library and updates it with all the latest songs i've added to my library...

Well, it used to run fine like that but it's been having this same problem for months now. I noticed one day that my iPod wasn't syncing anymore so I checked it out and "Manually manage music and videos" was ticked, as well as "Enable disk use". I hadn't ticked either of these but i unticked them to get it back to sync automatically. Obviously when you untick these, you need to restore the iPod and sync it from scratch again. I did this, and it was fine for 2 or 3 syncs, then i noticed that those 2 options had been ticked again and it wasn't syncing automatically...

I've done this numerous times, each time waiting for 3 hours for it to sync as my iTunes library is fairly large, but it ALWAYS seems to tick those 2 options after a while.

This would be ok, but now it won't even let me add track manually. I keep getting the same error message and it just doesn't seem to work properly... 

"The iPod "Martin's iPod" cannot be synced. An unknown error occurred (-48)."

Is there any way to stop this from happening and just having a 'normal' iPod that syncs automatically? If so, your help would be much appreciated. 

Not sure which generation iPod this is but i bough it in August 2006.

Many thanks.


----------



## DeltaMac (Nov 22, 2007)

Here's a possible fix from the Apple support site.
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=304893

seems a little strange with a time-zone change, but if it works, eh?


----------

